# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Scheurtje in middenrif

## kel

hej ik ben een meisje ban 15 en ik heb zelf ok een breukje in het middenrif. ik kreeg een half jaar geleden een onderzoek omdat ik heel erg last had van maagpijn. en dan vooral steken als ik iets gegeten had. ik had dus een breukje in mijn middenrif. de klachten treden bij mij vooral op als ik iets gegete heb of als ik lig te slapen. bij eten en drinken moet je vooral denken aan cola en andere dranken met koolzuur erin. die zijn er erg slecht vor. of producten met cafeine. of sterk gekruid eten. zelfs sinaasappelsap kunnen de klachten verergeren. ik slik nu al een jaar het zelfde medicijn. bij mij zijn mijn klachten wel verminderd maar ze gaan niet over. als ik 18 ben zal er wel een operatie nodig zijn. daarmee snijden ze een stuk van je maag af en die doen ze in het 'gat'in je middenrif. ofja daar leggen ze een lus van zodater geen maagzuur meer in de slokdarm loopt. zo ontstaan de klachten, en zo treden er ontstekingen op in je slokdarm, en dat zorgt voor pijn.. ik hoop dat je eriets aan hebt. gr kelly

----------

